# Pasta roller coils



## RiaanRed (16/5/16)

Hi all
I want to know if anyone has tried a pasta roller to flatten coil wire?
Or is a hammer and steel block the best way?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi all
> I want to know if anyone has tried a pasta roller to flatten coil wire?
> Or is a hammer and steel block the best way?
> Thank you in advance



I would rather just buy flat wire personally...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (16/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would rather just buy flat wire personally...



+1

http://www.temcoindustrialpower.com/product_selection.html?p=flat_ribbon_kanthal

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

Thing is, flat kanthal is just too damn thin. With a roller, you can decide the thickness of the wire. I just want to flatten it a little to increase the surface area, but not compromise the thickness of the wire. Using a hammer makes the wire thinner in some places than other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (16/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Thing is, flat kanthal is just too damn thin. With a roller, you can decide the thickness of the wire. I just want to flatten it a little to increase the surface area, but not compromise the thickness of the wire. Using a hammer makes the wire thinner in some places than other.


Thats why I thought a pasta roller can work?


----------



## hands (17/5/16)

http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/rolling-mill-80mm
this will do the job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (17/5/16)

hands said:


> http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/rolling-mill-80mm
> this will do the job



Eish, but too expensive for flattening wire occasionally. If I was to flat wire and sell it, yes, but for personal use, no.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/5/16)

For occasionally I suggest this one:

http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/compact-rolling-mill-120mm-3

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/5/16)

I found a vid a while back of a guy flattening his fused claptons using a pasta roller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/5/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> For occasionally I suggest this one:
> 
> http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/compact-rolling-mill-120mm-3



Oh sure. Why didn't I think of that. Think I'll get two of them


----------



## zadiac (17/5/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> I found a vid a while back of a guy flattening his fused claptons using a pasta roller




Yeah, but I want to flatten single wire evenly. I don't think that'll work for that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/5/16)

Agreed, would need more pressure/weight ro get that going

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

